# Selling Droid X (not an ad, asking advice)



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, so I have never bothered to sell a phone before as this is the first one that actually might be worth the effort. I'm going to sell my Droid X with accessories, I know there is ebay, but I'm afraid without having sold anything before I'm not likely to get many (good) bids/offers. Not sure yet about Craig's list. Any other sites worth checking? In particular I want to get something more than just the phone value since I have both Moto docks and 2 extended batteries and one of them is only a month old.

Thanks.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"rolandct said:


> OK, so I have never bothered to sell a phone before as this is the first one that actually might be worth the effort. I'm going to sell my Droid X with accessories, I know there is ebay, but I'm afraid without having sold anything before I'm not likely to get many (good) bids/offers. Not sure yet about Craig's list. Any other sites worth checking? In particular I want to get something more than just the phone value since I have both Moto docks and 2 extended batteries and one of them is only a month old.
> 
> Thanks.


I sold a two year old blackberry on craigslist with accessories for 125.00 and it sold in 15 minutes. Do a search on craigslist in your area for the X and make a sale price based on the average... It will sell. Always people looking for phones with clean esn numbers that don't want contracts.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try craigslist then. Well, after the Nexus comes out that is.


----------



## cleverjenks (Sep 6, 2011)

Try swappa...its a site specifically for selling Android phones


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

"cleverjenks said:


> Try swappa...its a site specifically for selling Android phones


I was about to say the same thing about swappa lol


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

cleverjenks said:


> Try swappa...its a site specifically for selling Android phones


Swappa is the place to go


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Might want to try selling on craigslist, I've sold lots of stuff before. Just be sure not to overpriced your phone, and try selling one of the docks and batteries separately.

Sent from CM4DXGB using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

cleverjenks said:


> Try swappa...its a site specifically for selling Android phones


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

*Double post due to Chrome madness*


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

i don't know where ur from, but in my parts craigslist could get you shot in the face.....just be careful and always meet in a heavily crowded area

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

